

Show HN: today's project: Gifsplode, a way to bookmark and reuse reaction gifs - joshu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cjejkfibgnfjocgbaenhjnedjojfjhil

======
joshu
We built a little chrome extension to bookmark and relink images this morning.
Scratching and itch and all.

This has increased sarcasm on internal mailing lists by over 9000.

